# Sony MDR-7506 Detachable Cable Mod



## 1Wire

My friend works at a Salvation Army here in Michigan, and picked these up for the low, low price of free... only caveat was the cable was cut just above where the curly part would be (about 1'-1.5", I believe?), and it was fitted with a crappy (and poorly soldered, super loose) 1/4" plug which would make it impractical for his listening purposes...
  
 So I did what any ambitious modder would do... Grabbed a 3.5mm jack, grabbed my soldering iron and went to town... Pics below.
  
 Panel mount jack wired up...





  
 Mounted...




  
 Outside view




  
 All done:




  
 All done 2 (yeah yeah I know... iPod, cheap cable.. whatever)


----------



## deevey

Quote: 





> All done 2 (yeah yeah I know... iPod, cheap cable.. whatever)


 
  And WIth that creasing on the headband possible fakes ? ... but who cares,
   
  Very cool Mod (I wondered if you'd fit a surface mount inside a pair) and I'll probably be doing the same thing in a few weeks with a new pair


----------

